# Prayers needed. (big time)



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

There is a shooter somewhere around town. The school is on lockdown, I stayed home today I think there might be a reason that I did. So if you guys could please pray for everyone to stay safe I would greatly appreciate it. ray:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh dear!! I will pray, I hope nobody is hurt  ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been on lockdown while in school, there was a man right outside the school, he and a cop where wrestling because the cop was trying to get the gun from him, they both got shot and died. Really sad. But all of the students were fine, I am sure everyone will be fine in this situation and hopefully no one will die bringing the shooter down ray: :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You can see the story here.
http://www.koco.com/video/17326377/index.html


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure will pray for the kids and the community. ray: I hope they get this person.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

ray: from PA, stay safe!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my!! Prayers coming your way! Thank the Lord you stayed home today! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how terrifying,,,,,I am praying for everyone's safety................ and for the police to find the shooter real soon.......... ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Still haven't found him. I don't know if they will. Everyone is fine though, luckily.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank goodness no one was hurt, I hope they find him soon.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, i've never been on a lockdown before. hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, that is scary. Glad to hear everyone is alright though!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: ray:


----------

